

Ask HN: Who (in America) is working today? - iamdave

I've just found out that a company I worked for, who we wont name, but is a company owned and operated by a different nationality has people working today at their North American call center.<p>Evidently, this has quite a few people steamed, since it's not the first National Holiday they've had to work (I was subject to this myself a few times), but it is evident of the cultural disconnect of how the two nationalities view work.  This is an interesting thinking point for another time.<p>So I'm curious: is there anyone here today, a workerbee of the 9 to 5 that had to come in on the 4th?
======
hga
It's a call center: are they getting paid by the hour, and if so, to sit there
and do nothing?

